# Can’t see my rating!



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Anyone else? (In Florida)


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Clarity said:


> Your rider or driver rating? Also is this for Lyft or Uber?


Uber is ****ing as usual.


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Uber


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

You are free!


----------



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

ok it’s not me I just finished a ride and thought I was reported or possibly banned


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm off line; had a 4.90 this AM, but it's missing from my profile now.

Betcha Uber has one of their usual glitches...I'm sure it'll be fixed soon


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I banned Uber a week ago.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I don’t see mine either and honestly I’m fine with it. I’m so sick of the ratings anyway.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Same in Houston. Wonder if it's a programming error or if they're actually phasing out ratings. Prepare for a zero tolerance policy on crappy passengers if that's the case.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

JaredJ said:


> Prepare for a zero tolerance policy on crappy passengers if that's the case.


I'm cool with that


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

What I want to see from the community right now is some consistency. If you have been critical of the rating system (like me) you are now one step closer to being free from Uber’s yoke of tyranny.

I think we owe Uber some gratitude. Now we know the truth. 4.99 or 4.60: all drivers are equal in the eyes of Uber.


----------



## highsky (Feb 15, 2017)

yes not showing on the App but you can still see it if you login from a browser, probably a glitch.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm a 4.99 driver and it's never earned me anything.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Mine came back unscathed.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

espizarro83 said:


> I just finished a ride and thought I was reported or possibly banned


Quit making inappropriate sexual advances on your passengers so you don't have those anxious guilty thoughts anymore after ending each ride.


----------



## Page (Jan 14, 2020)

highsky said:


> yes not showing on the App but you can still see it if you login from a browser, probably a glitch.


Thanks for the suggestion. I am so glad I won't need to call CS! A call that should take 5 minutes usually will take 30 - 40 minutes and it won't be resolved!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Pole vaulting over mouse turds!


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Technology company.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

My rating is missing, too. I wouldn’t care but we still need at least a 4.6 rating to stay activet and a 4.85 for Uber Pro rewards.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

In Florida. Mine disappeared this morning. I feel weird.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Mine just disappeared a few minutes ago.


----------



## Zoomzoom321 (Jan 10, 2020)

espizarro83 said:


> Anyone else? (In Florida)


Same here (California)


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Mines gone in Dallas. Let the great purge begin. 🤟


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

It’s back! Jesus! Guess it was a glitch.


----------

